# Project Runway Season 8 - Anyone? Anyone?



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Now that we are two episodes into the new season....what do you think so far?

Please remember to hide


Spoiler



spoilers!



I'm so glad


Spoiler



psycho boy Jason


 is GONE! They couldn't get him off the show fast enough in my opinion. EW has a great summary of the episode that sites all his examples of d-baggery. Only two episodes and there were enough d-bag moments for a list! Good riddance!

So... discuss!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think they are not a very talented grouo.  I think this past week's winner was an easy call, as was the loser.

Betsy


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Love this show, but I better not look at this thread because we're Netflixing it and still on Season 7. We skipped Season 6 on advice that the L.A. move and no Nina Garcia or consistent judging made it no fun.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

CNDudley said:


> Love this show, but I better not look at this thread because we're Netflixing it and still on Season 7. We skipped Season 6 on advice that the L.A. move and no Nina Garcia or consistent judging made it no fun.


That was certainly true. Very bad season.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I think they are not a very talented grouo. I think this past week's winner was an easy call, as was the loser.
> 
> Betsy


Since Weinstein took over the show, we're missing all the characters and edgy designers.

I don't get the show on my cable anymore so I have to wait until Lifetime puts it up to watch.

Is it still 90 minutes? Seems awfully long. I skipped over at least a half an hour last week.

I really think


Spoiler



Ivy


 should have gone last week. And the only reason they kept


Spoiler



Casanova


 is because they destroyed is $1K pants.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Is it still 90 minutes? Seems awfully long. I skipped over at least a half an hour last week.
> 
> I really think
> 
> ...


Yes, still 90 minutes, but no Model's of the Runway.... just the show. Not even picking models yet. LOL about Cas's pants. Oh, and I know everyone is giving him grief about pretending not to speak English... but.... I think he may just be having difficulty understanding our slang and idioms.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I think they are not a very talented grouo. I think this past week's winner was an easy call, as was the loser.
> 
> Betsy


It looked great on the billboard, but I liked the other two better considering color and texture. Hopefully the talent will emerge...otherwise, I'll end up fast forwarding to the end.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

This season does seem a little blah to me so far, both in talent and in personality. I think that they may have kept


Spoiler



Cassanova


 the first week for his possible entertainment value. I actually liked the dress created by the


Spoiler



girl


 who was kicked off first. I am hoping that things pick up as the season goes forward. And who did


Spoiler



Jason


 think he was - not sticking around to say a proper good-bye to Tim Gunn? For that alone he deserved to leave.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:



> Since Weinstein took over the show, we're missing all the characters and edgy designers.
> 
> I don't get the show on my cable anymore so I have to wait until Lifetime puts it up to watch.
> 
> ...


What do you mean "since Weinstein took over the show?" This was always a Weinsteins show via Miramax. They took it with them when they left Miramax.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

DYB said:


> What do you mean "since Weinstein took over the show?" This was always a Weinsteins show via Miramax. They took it with them when they left Miramax.


Sorry, should have said Lifetime.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Sorry, should have said Lifetime.


I agree with you on that. It's a different feel to the show since the move. I work in television and have dealt with Bravo executives - they are sadistic in terms of what they want and how they want it. They will turn you inside out until it's done their way. (As the client it is their prerogative.) I've actually never dealt with a Lifetime project, but their execs certainly don't have the reputation of the Bravo mob.

This season Lifetime is trying to put more of their own stamp on the series: by expanding it into a 90 minute show they are adding more "drama" - the interpersonal stuff, which is really limited to the designers' morning and evening routines. Does anyone give a crap about it? I, for one, don't and it's making the show boring. As they whittle down the number of competitors I fear this diluting of the competition part of the series for the sake of fake "drama" is going to become deadly. I very seriously question Lifetime's taste level. (In fairness, this is not unique to Lifetime. I have worked on several shows where the networks - other than Lifetime - are asking production companies to cut back on things that made the shows popular in the first place by incorporating faux conflicts. It's becoming ridiculous.)


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

DYB said:


> This season Lifetime is trying to put more of their own stamp on the series: by expanding it into a 90 minute show they are adding more "drama" - the interpersonal stuff, which is really limited to the designers' morning and evening routines. Does anyone give a crap about it? I, for one, don't and it's making the show boring. As they whittle down the number of competitors I fear this diluting of the competition part of the series for the sake of fake "drama" is going to become deadly. I very seriously question Lifetime's taste level. (In fairness, this is not unique to Lifetime. I have worked on several shows where the networks - other than Lifetime - are asking production companies to cut back on things that made the shows popular in the first place by incorporating faux conflicts. It's becoming ridiculous.)


And thus the executives will ruin their "reality" cash cow. I was hoping the extra time would focus on the judging. I'm more interested in the process Nina, Michael and Heidi go through to pick the winner - but alas...

This is one show that I absolutely can not watch in real time/live. I fast forward through the silly "drama" and interview stuff. All they do is say stupid things and tell us what we know already. I don't need to be told what the task is over and over again. The best thing about this show is they actually create something. That is why I watch.

If they turn this into "jersey shore" - forgetaboutit!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I heard Jersey Shore was very bad. I grew up on the Jersey Shore and I refuse to watch it. I'll keep my own wonderful memories, thank you very much.

I agree. Who needs all that drama. I FF'd from Mood to the runway, which means that I miss Tim, but mylifetime has separate Tim comments. I can watch that if I want.

Some good designs this week. Definitely agree with who was sent home. The concept wasn't bad, but the execution was horrible. 

I loved Gretchen's design, but it was nothing really special to me. Definitely not eye catching for a billboard. Valerie's design was modern, young, all the things they were looking for. I was very surprised that she didn't win.

Peach on the other hand, won't last much longer if she doesn't step it up. 

Have you noticed a difference in the models? Also, I didn't hear Heidi say anything about the prize the winning model would get. Maybe I just missed it.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Magenta said:


> And thus the executives will ruin their "reality" cash cow. I was hoping the extra time would focus on the judging. I'm more interested in the process Nina, Michael and Heidi go through to pick the winner - but alas...
> 
> This is one show that I absolutely can not watch in real time/live. I fast forward through the silly "drama" and interview stuff. All they do is say stupid things and tell us what we know already. I don't need to be told what the task is over and over again. The best thing about this show is they actually create something. That is why I watch.
> 
> If they turn this into "jersey shore" - forgetaboutit!


I agree completely! Most people who have watched this series have been watching it for the design, _not_ for how lonely designers are feeling on any given day. It's banal and pointless and not why the show's been around for this long. To the executives at the network it's about "raising the stakes." I can just see in my mind the notes the production company gets from the network: They think the audience will feel a greater emotional connection to the designers by giving us a greater insight into their lives. "Why do we care about them?" Well, we the viewers know we care about them because of their designs. Whatever crazy they bring is a bonus, but not why we tune in. To the network executives it's some arbitrary concept of "why do we care about this person" and "lets raise the stakes by talking more about their personal lives." I have always hated those little phone calls designers have placed to their families on the air. It didn't make me like the person or their design any more or less.

They've also been breaking the 4th wall quite a bit this season. Most reality shows try to remain (or pretend to be) invisible observers. But so far this season of Runway they've been showing excerpts from the casting sessions, designers openly discussing "being on the show," and openly discussing that the first episode was the final stage of the audition. It's only on episode 2 that designers were told they were officially on the show. Which is confusing because I thought episode 1 - the one that apparently contained a designer who wasn't going to be on the show - was the 1st episode of the series. So - was this designer on the show or was she just a figment of our imagination? Trippy!  No doubt some network executive thought it was clever.

Incidentally, the production company has changed since the move to Lifetime because the original production company has a close relationship with Bravo they did not want to damage. So it's the same executives overseeing the show on the Miramax/Weinstein angle, but the producers and editors actually putting the series together have changed.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

DYB said:


> They've also been breaking the 4th wall quite a bit this season. Most reality shows try to remain (or pretend to be) invisible observers. But so far this season of Runway they've been showing excerpts from the casting sessions, designers openly discussing "being on the show," and openly discussing that the first episode was the final stage of the audition. It's only on episode 2 that designers were told they were officially on the show. Which is confusing because I thought episode 1 - the one that apparently contained a designer who wasn't going to be on the show - was the 1st episode of the series. So - was this designer on the show or was she just a figment of our imagination? Trippy!  No doubt some network executive thought it was clever.


I thought that was strange to say the least. Apparently, it wasn't considered a _real _challenge because they hadn't moved into the dorm, yet. Not to mention they eliminated the wrong person, but that's just imho.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I saw an interview with Heidi where she said they were going to show more of the judging process...maybe eventually when there are fewer people.  I actually like the workroom scenes because they show some of the construction process...but not enough of it.

Betsy


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm with Betsy on the workroom - I'd like to see more of the construction work - and I like the stressed out drama as well ..... The 90 minute format is taking a little getting used to, but at least with the larger group, it doesn't feel as rushed.  And I never really cared about model show, so I don't really miss it.


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

It seems that some of the designers are not too thrilled with their models this season. The first show really made me think about how decisions are made based on "entertainment value". I didn't think that the first person eliminated deserved to go


Spoiler



Casanova


 did. And personally, I was all for


Spoiler



Ivy


 being eliminated. People really bug me when they talk like they are all that and a bag of chips.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

austenfiend said:


> It seems that some of the designers are not too thrilled with their models this season. The first show really made me think about how decisions are made based on "entertainment value". I didn't think that the first person eliminated deserved to go
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I agree. But - Ivy's big mouth is exactly what saved her. Seeing as she told the judges they didn't know what the hell they were talking about is why she was kept. Lots of potential conflict there. Casanova is just too weird and cooky to get rid of this early. The person they got rid of - while not the weakest designer based on their first challenge - was definitely the most boring personality. Often talent has nothing to do with the judges' decision. I will never forgive them for not kicking Emilio's butt of the show after his catastrophic and embarrassing "hardware" challenge when he sent his model down the runway wearing string and washers. And then lied and pretended that it was the point all along - and nobody ever called him out on it. And Nina Garcia actually said that his design wasn't that bad. Ahhh, Nina - darling - I question your taste level because it was probably the worst design in the series' entire history. Worse than that weird potato sack from earlier in the season. Emilio's look should have gotten him kicked off the island of Manhattan right into the Hudson River; forget the show. But they kicked a far (far) better look (not difficult, considering) instead because Emilio liked to tell Tim he didn't know what the hell he was talking about.

Actually, I've noticed something interesting over the past couple of seasons about Tim vs. the judges. They've demonstrated quite a few times that things Tim advises to the contestants get contradicted directly by the judges. Previously they were always in sync. Emilio is a perfect example. Tim kept telling him he was wrong, but the judges loved Emilio, directly contradicting Tim. Now we got the same thing with the first contestant kicked off this season. At least Tim was given the chance to say that he stood by his earlier comments to her and that she made a fine garment.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I can't believe how often I am in complete disagreement with the judges.  The first week, I thought the dress of the designer that got eliminated was adorable.  I never cared about the models so am not missing the models show.  I also don't care about the drama of the contestants and I usually fast forward through the hair and makeup part.  But I love watching them create these amazing clothes in a few short hours.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I heard that Jason got taken away in an ambulance, but not why. Another designer as well, rumor is that it was Ivy. And the most serious of them all, Tim Gunn had a seizure. I guess he's alright because he posted this week's recap on youtube.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Why is


Spoiler



Casanova


 still on this show? I hate it when the producers keep someone just to add drama.


Spoiler



Sarah's


 design was horrible but I think


Spoiler



she


 deserved another chance. And Gretchen is annoyingly overconfident.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

drenfrow said:


> And Gretchen is annoyingly overconfident.


WAY overconfident. That "I'm a force to be reckoned with" remark will only make me dance with delight when she gets eliminated.



Spoiler



Not to defend the looser, but Gretchen kind of sabotaged her by giving her opposite Tim Gunn advice. Tim told her he liked the color pallet, but it was Gretchen's remark that sent her back to the spray paint. Poor girl should have just stick with her instinct and ignored Gretchen.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Magenta said:


> WAY overconfident. That "I'm a force to be reckoned with" remark will only make me dance with delight when she gets eliminated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with everything you said, and I was very surprised when


Spoiler



Gretchen


 did not bring up the fact that


Spoiler



Andy had help


 after


Spoiler



he


 was announced as the winner. It seems like something


Spoiler



she


 would do.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Margaret said:


> I agree with everything you said, and I was very surprised when
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


LOL...give


Spoiler



her


 time. I bet we see such a comment this week.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Margaret said:


> I agree with everything you said, and I was very surprised when
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Me too! I was just waiting for the words to come out of


Spoiler



her


 mouth.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Gretchen is really becoming obnoxious. And I was sorry to see


Spoiler



Sarah


 go. It should have been


Spoiler



Casanova


 because he's already been in the bottom 3 before. This was obviously another decision "encouraged" by the producers of the show. I, for one, don't even consider him to be entertaining. I think he's extremely annoying.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

DYB said:


> Gretchen is really becoming obnoxious. And I was sorry to see
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Agree with you about


Spoiler



Casanova


. Very annoying.


Spoiler



Gretchen


may be obnoxious, but at least


Spoiler



she


has talent, unlike Kenley. When the judges have to keep questioning


Spoiler



his


taste level, they should eliminate


Spoiler



him


.


Spoiler



Sarah


had a bad week, but they should have given


Spoiler



her


another chance.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Margaret said:


> I agree with everything you said, and I was very surprised when
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I wasn't. It would have just made her seem petulant and would have accomplished nothing. Contestants have helped each other from time to time with construction throughout the series. It's not like there was help with the actual design.



DYB said:


> Gretchen is really becoming obnoxious. And I was sorry to see
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


That's what makes him entertaining.  And boring is one of the worst faults you can have on the show. Aside from the actual design judging, where boring is pretty bad, no one is going to be talking about a boring dress afterwards. The show's goal is to create word of mouth and bring in new viewers.

Betsy


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

I love Tim Gunn to pieces!



Spoiler



I'm soooooo happy (and shocked) he called Gretchen out and chastised the rest of the team for being her toadies. You go, Tim Gunn! You go!


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I love how we're seeing more of Tim's personality this season. The whole "wooly balls" thing where he couldn't stop laughing, and now his


Spoiler



scolding of everyone in that group. Gretchen totally deserved it. And of course no one was surprised that she quickly changed her tune and threw Michael under the bus. The judges totally have her number.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Yes, that was rather surprising. Did anyone else yell at the TV and tell her to shut up? 

Casanova was such a drama queen last night. Does anyone think that whole thing was staged after he'd won the challenge? I'm glad he won, but I would have been just as glad if Peach had won.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I don't have much use for Casanova.  He is the type to make a dramatic scene so that everyone is running around trying to help him.  Some people thrive on that stuff.  Blech.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yes, that was rather surprising. Did anyone else yell at the TV and tell her to shut up?
> 
> Casanova was such a drama queen last night. Does anyone think that whole thing was staged after he'd won the challenge? I'm glad he won, but I would have been just as glad if Peach had won.


Yes, I did . She's such a pain the Astor Bar. And, I agree with you both about Casanova. He finally showed some taste, but I can do without the theatrics (which did feel staged).

I spent the rest of the night watching the recent episode of Chasing Mummies and yelling at everyone, esp. Zoe. Or as Hawass calls her, Zowie!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Monique said:


> I love Tim Gunn to pieces!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I completely wasn't expecting it,


Spoiler



but I'm glad that the judges called her out on her backtracking as well. And she should have just shut up and let someone else talk - but it's like she couldn't and she just kept digging a hole. And I would not have been upset if she had been Aufed because of it.

The team as a whole deserved to be chastised but she especially deserved it. They started with the safest possible combination of design options - I mean menswear for women in camel, Puh Lease. It was a lifeless collection that looked like it had been designed in a conference room by a committee. It's like a groupthink overtook them and sucked out all the originality.

I felt especially bad for Michael. He had immunity because he won last week - and his team tore him up on that stage. Very uncool. He's not my favorite designer, but I hated to see him cry.



I'm glad that Casanova and Peaches stepped up and finally delivered designs worthy of the show. I was wondering why they were picked in the first place.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Monique said:


> Yes, I did . She's such a pain the Astor Bar. And, I agree with you both about Casanova. He finally showed some taste, but I can do without the theatrics (which did feel staged).
> 
> I spent the rest of the night watching the recent episode of Chasing Mummies and yelling at everyone, esp. Zoe. Or as Hawass calls her, Zowie!


I watched about a half an hour of the show a couple of weeks ago and had to turn it off. It was like watching Gordon Ramsey, Egyptologist. I know Discovery Channel gives a lot of money to the Cairo Museum so I guess they think they can get away with anything. Zowie


Spoiler



pi**ed in the Great Pyramid


, for heaven's sake.

There's a new head of The Discovery Channel and if this is the direction she's headed, I'll stop watching. If she messes with my crab guys, she's doomed.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

I really want someone to sew Gretchen's mouth shut.  She is so full of herself and just doesn't know what she is talking about.  At least that is how they edit her.  Ugh.


HA!  I LOVE that Tim totally called her out!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Magenta said:


> I really want someone to sew Gretchen's mouth shut. She is so full of herself and just doesn't know what she is talking about. At least that is how they edit her. Ugh.
> 
> HA! I LOVE that Tim totally called her out!


The judges were beginning to irritate me, too. They insisted that someone get thrown under the bus. They were trying to stick together as a team which is what a team should do.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> The judges were beginning to irritate me, too. They insisted that someone get thrown under the bus. They were trying to stick together as a team which is what a team should do.


I think Gretchen was going to go after


Spoiler



Michael


 no matter what happened. She wasn't going to go after one of her sheep but she isn't the type to take any blame on herself.
I loved watching Tim tell her what I thought. He is so much more articulate than I would have been.


Spoiler



Michael


 may not be the best designer but he handled himself very well during the judging and when they were all talking, waiting for the judges decision. I respect how he handled himself. But don't forget


Spoiler



Michael set the whole thing in motion by picking Gretchen.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

imallbs said:


> But don't forget
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


There is that. When it happened, I wondered what he was thinking. I wonder to what degree the team match-ups were random and to what degree devised by the producers.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> There is that. When it happened, I wondered what he was thinking. I wonder to what degree the team match-ups were random and to what degree devised by the producers.


I thought Michael thought that Gretchen was a winner and he wanted to be a winner again. He doesn't room with her so maybe he wasn't completely aware of how she is acting.

I don't doubt that the producers nudge and advise but I think that the team match-ups was all the contestants doing. Unless they do more editing than I thought, there wouldn't have been time for anyone to influence the outcome.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I missed the first ten minutes so I didn't know Michael picked Gretchen. Who picked the color palette?

My overall first impression of Team Luxe's collection was favorable. Then I started looking at the individual designs and was puzzled. I don't think there was one look that really worked. 

I'm still liking Valerie.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I cannot STAND Gretchen! She's really good, and I almost get upset that I mostly like her designs, but I cannot stand her. I can't believe no one has slapped her yet. Poor Michael, but he showed some class with how he handled it. I don't love his designs, but I respect him for how he just shut his mouth on the runway. I really, REALLY wanted Gretchen to get kicked off for her attitude.

I'm angry that


Spoiler



Cassanova


 won. For the


Spoiler



princess temper tantrum alone he should have been kicked off


. I have disliked


Spoiler



him


 from the very beginning.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Have i mentioned recently how much I dislike Gretchen?


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Geoffrey said:


> Have i mentioned recently how much I dislike Gretchen?


Ditto. And, honestly, this season is getting bit boring. The clothes are all... eh. I think they chose to make it more accessible, but in doing so took the fun out of it. I want a couture challenge or for them to have make something out of berries. It needs _something_.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Monique said:


> Ditto. And, honestly, this season is getting bit boring. The clothes are all... eh. I think they chose to make it more accessible, but in doing so took the fun out of it. I want a couture challenge or for them to have make something out of berries. It needs _something_.


You may be right. More of the designers are doing safe things than in previous seasons. But I like Mondo's aesthetic (just not this week) as well as alot of the ideas from Michael C, April and Andy - but the rest have some ideas, they're just not being overly innovative.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I feel for Michael D. Can you imagine having to sew for Ivy?  Nothing like having someone standing over you watching every stitch you take and telling you it's wrong.  Yikes.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

She dumbed her dress down SOOOOO much.  It was boring.  I could have done that.  Wait, I think I did...she stole my design!

Betsy


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Mondo's design might have been bad this week but he really stepped up when he


Spoiler



said he was being a dick (his word not mine) to Michael C.


 I'm glad they kept him for that reason and because I usually like what he does. If he doesn't watch it


Spoiler



Did you see him and Michael C sitting together?


 he will be out with the in crowd.
I dislike both Gretchen and Ivy? I'm not to fond of Gretchen's other sheep either.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

imallbs said:


> Mondo's design might have been bad this week but he really stepped up when he
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Ditto to all that.


Spoiler



Mondo's confession was the best part of the episode. He and Michael C were so cute sitting together.


Meh to all things Gretchen. Ivy is just so uptight. She makes me anxious just watching her. I can't imagine working with her.


----------



## jaylynn (Feb 2, 2009)

Go on to the Lifetime site (or Bravo?  I keep forgetting where the show is!) and read Carol Hannah and Laura Bennet's blogs.  Hilarious.  Carol Hannah writes to Ivy:  "Staring crazy-eyed at someone from four inches away does not make them sew faster....."


----------

